# I thought small towns were supposed to be safer.



## Burl Source (Nov 7, 2013)

A guy who worked here for a short while was found dead the other night.
[video=youtube_share;vz_Aq57nhhs]http://youtu.be/vz_Aq57nhhs[/video]


----------



## Frater_Decus (Nov 7, 2013)

Small towns in Oregon are definitely not safer. PDX, Eugene and so forth are, but that's about it.


----------



## stereo.pete (Nov 7, 2013)

Have you ever seen the movie "Fargo?"


----------



## shaneg (Nov 8, 2013)

Excuse the off topic question, but have you eaten at pok pok? I see you guys are from Oregon, and 1x pdx
Any good? Thoughts on it?


----------



## Frater_Decus (Nov 8, 2013)

shaneg said:


> Excuse the off topic question, but have you eaten at pok pok? I see you guys are from Oregon, and 1x pdx
> Any good? Thoughts on it?



Pok Pok is pretty good, depending on what you order. Beast and Nostrana are much better, overall. Nothing beats Pok Pok's wild boar collar though!


----------



## shaneg (Nov 11, 2013)

Frater_Decus said:


> Small towns in Oregon are definitely not safer. PDX, Eugene and so forth are, but that's about it.





Frater_Decus said:


> Pok Pok is pretty good, depending on what you order. Beast and Nostrana are much better, overall. Nothing beats Pok Pok's wild boar collar though!


He was here in nz doing a one off dinner but I was working and unable to go, we do similar food as Ricker, although his is more street food/family food, ours is a little more fusion.


----------



## Frater_Decus (Nov 11, 2013)

shaneg said:


> He was here in nz doing a one off dinner but I was working and unable to go, we do similar food as Ricker, although his is more street food/family food, ours is a little more fusion.



Ah, very cool. One thing I like very much at Pok Pok is Jin Hoom -- very nice rustic feel, especially with the hot coal and ceramic soup pot. Bold spices but not overwhelming.


----------



## Admin (Nov 12, 2013)

Small towns on the border around here are nightmares. I would say that's only true in certain situations.


----------



## swarfrat (Nov 12, 2013)

Only place I know where a discussion about murder morphs into a restaurant review.

(And I like it that way. )


----------



## Craig (Nov 14, 2013)

Cities are usually safer than rural areas, it just doesn't seem that way because they're so much more concentrated. Murder and crime rates are lower per capita though.

Pok Pok is great! All the food I tried was excellent and I really liked their fermented vinegar drinks too.


----------



## Frater_Decus (Nov 14, 2013)

Craig said:


> Pok Pok is great! All the food I tried was excellent and I really liked their fermented vinegar drinks too.



Yeah, their drinking vinegar is tops. They also have an Earl Grey cocktail which I like a lot, called Lord Bergamot.


----------



## Crothcipt (Nov 14, 2013)

The only reason most people think this is because there is usually very little news coverage there. Even if there is nothing is said because nobody wants to live in a "place like that".


----------



## Noodle Soup (Nov 15, 2013)

I like Pok Pok but I need to work my way through their menu a little farther. 

Living about a mile south of a town of 500 with no law enforcement officers (the county sheriff comes by once in a while) I think they tend to end being places where people who like the idea of zero cops hide out.


----------



## Burl Source (Nov 15, 2013)

We get a lot of transient people here that can become trouble because there are no local police to do anything about public drunkeness or antisocial behaviour.
There is a Sherrif's office but it is manned by volunteers for a few hours a couple days of the week. There is a lot of "self policing" here. I hope that is not what happened in this case because the fellow who was killed had been very loud and confrontational with people he came in contact with.

The locals have not come up with any answers about what happened.
Now you see the homeless people walking around in groups carrying anything from big sticks to machetes. 
So now you hardly see any normal-ish people out and about after dark.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Nov 17, 2013)

Life happens.


----------

